# Trolling Destin Sunday



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

We left on our firstdedicated trolling trip of the year Sunday after getting some good reports from a few peeps. We did bring 2 bottom rods and a jig rodjust in case, however the day was set to troll. Ran south of Destin with a crew of 4 about an hour before sunrise. Ran through two small rain bands early, but the weather was pretty much ideal all day well south of Destin. Lots of bait - fliers mainly - from 30-50 miles. I'd call the water a clean mainly greenish with a hint ofblue, with some areas looking better than others. We put out a 7 line spread and got a hit about8 miles in. Tiny dolphin. At least the stink is off the boat. We continue south and get a double knockdown in 425 feet - pair of Bonita - very discouraging. With all of the bait in there I figured it would be all wahoos, dolphin, possibly bills, etc. Put the spread back out and troll, troll, troll. Make it close to the 50 mile mark and decide to take a turnand possibly stop to bottom fish a deep rock or two. Came in a bit shallower and right at the bottom of a bigcontour break andwe finally get the bite we were looking for....A nice wahoo. Fish came up, skyrocketed about 10 feetinto the airwith the bait inits mouth, pulling drag before re-entry. He ran off half the spool of a 30 TLD (of course hits the lightest line on the boat) and then came to the boat in about 20 minutes. Good job by everyone, including a rookie angler, wireman and gaff manto capitalize on our only good trolling bite of the day. Fish probably went close to 50.

Stopped by a rock or two and picked up a limit of Jacks to probably 35 or 40 lbs a couple of scamp and a few groupers before heading towards the house. It then got interesting....

Half way home we lose all steering. Engines are pointed straight ahead but would simply not turn at all - no response from the helm. Didnt see hydraulic fluid anywhere, system had good power, etc. so couldn't get to the bottom of it out at sea. only option was basically to change RPMs in order to keep the nose pointed towards Destin. We had to tack back into the stiff SW sea breeze closer to the beach. Very interesting to say the least. If anyone is real familar with the Verado power steering system and wants to talk in more detail, please feel free to PM me...

All in all a good day and fairly full box. I'll post a pic of the wahoo when I get it.

Pics:

Wahoo - somehow David made a fat fish look skinny:looser. PIc doesn't do it justice.










Jason's Aj - brother didnt take a picture of his big one...










And finally our biggest shovelnose ever...


----------



## Magic236 (Oct 1, 2007)

Glad y'all had a good trip and made it back in. Thx for the post, hopefully the water is going to shape up!


----------



## bombtosser (Oct 5, 2007)

i had a great time. when the boat gets fixed im ready to do it again.


----------



## atlantacapt (Oct 2, 2007)

pics added


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report and pics, sounds like a great day right up to the steering problems. Hopefully one of the tech guys here will help you out.


----------



## bond007 (Jun 16, 2009)

awesome fishing and enjoyed reading the post...:clap


----------

